# CIUDAD JARDÍN: PARQUE SELVA ALEGRE AREQUIPA



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

El parque Selva Alegre está ubicado dentro del Centro Histórico de AQP, más no dentro del Centro Histórico UNESCO, pero eso no le quita su importancia, ya que fue hecho como parte de las obras del IV CENTENARIO DE AREQUIPA(1940), donde el municipio de Arequipa se hizo un emprestito para financiar obras de caracter cultural que necesitaba la ciudad como el Teatro Municipal, La Biblioteca Municipal., obras deportivas como el estadio Melgar, y un hotel de turistas, este último se construiria para dinamizar el barrio de clase pudiente en esa época, Selva Alegre. Actualmente existen obras arquitectónicas de alta calidad de los 40s, especialmente de estilo Neorepublicano, una de las casas que existen ahí fue diseñada por nuestro Ex-Presidente Fernando Belaunde Terry....










Planimetria para la Ciudad Jardín de Arequipa: Selva Alegre
Ciudad Jardín porque en esa época los arquitectos que lo diseñaron (Hart Terre y Calderón) tomaron en cuenta los cambios culturales que se daban en Europa, generar este tipo de ciudades que estuvieran lejanas de las zonas industriales y que otros le llamarian suburvios...



















Un planito de ubicación, se puede observar que está compuesto el parque Selva Alegre por 3 grandes áreas verdes, 2 públicas y 1 le pertenece al Hotel Libertadores de 5 estrellas. Así también se encuentra cerca de otros parques como el Parque Grau y Parque Heroes Navales, y al otro lado de la ribera el Club Internacional y Parque Bolognesi, muy bonitos lugares ambos... Cabe aclarar que en el mes pasado de septiembre se reabrio después de la remodelacion que se le hizo...










Parque Selva Alegre

Nuestro escudo que nos otorgo el emperador de Alemania y Rey de España, Karlos V:










Ingresando al Parque Selva Alegre:


















La jaula de los pavo reales...










El lago del parque Selva Alegre, es casi igual que el Parque de Tingo.

























Siguiendo las caminerias tenemos bonitas vistas y lugares para descansar, así como juegos para niños, el clima es hermoso!!! ., otra cosa importante es que hay vigilancia y personal de limpieza todo el día, asi se asegura su mantenimiento.


















































































































Bueno, espero que les guste el Parque Selva Alegre, está dividido en 2, luego posteare las fotos del otro parque que es casi del mismo tamaño y forma parte del conjunto del Parque Selva Alegre, es igual de hermoso que el otro.... 
Luego continuare con la zona residencial de Selva Alegre...


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Jamás había escuchado, leído, ni visto este parque! Me he quedado gratamente asombrado, que bonito parque tienen allá Sugar  se ve en muy buen estado!! Solo tengo una duda, se ven casas desde casi todos los ángulos, por qué es esto? se le quitó área al parque de su extensión original? o es sólo por el lugar desde el que tomaste las fotos? 

Estas 2 fotografías me gustan mucho 



















Es libre la entrada? Se ve bien para irse a relajar de la ciudad, echarse en los jardines a descansar y pasar un buen rato!!


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

El parque fue diseñado conjuntamente con el área residencial en el año 1940, nunca perdio nada de áreas verdes, ni por vias vehicualres, es por eso que en algunas fotos se puede apreciar las viviendas, luego aportare en este thread poniendo fotos de la zona residencial que es una de las más hermosas del Perú, y si, la entrada es completamente libre, lo mejor de todo es que está en el medio de la ciudad y pareciera que estas en lugar alejado, invito a todos los que vengan a AQP a que conozcan este hermoso parque...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lindo el parque, mi mamá iba a jugar ahi jeje , yo lo conocí hace 2 años y me quede gratamente sorprendida por lo bien cuidado que estaba y por la zona que lo rodeaba. Tienen muy bonitas casas al rededor de ese parque sólo que algunas medio descuidadas no sé como estará ahora. Quiero ver nuevamente su zona residencial :cheers:


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Buenas fotos sugarrw, felicitaciones. Me gusto mucho el parque y ojala que la gente que acude lo sepa mantener en buen estado. Es solo cuestion de educar.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Me trae recuerdos de infancia, me hospede varias veces en el hotel de turistas con mi familia que queda al frente del parque. ese parque realmente es muy bonito, si no me equivoco creo que el colegio militar queda cerca no??, me acuerdo que iba caminando hasta el colegio, en los encuentros de promocion (mi viejo estudio ahi),


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Este parque está súper excelente, y muy bien cuidado. Me encantó, y en la primera foto que le gustó a Kametza, con ese cerca elegante, esa zona me hizo recordar a los jardines de una mansión europea. También me gustó mucho ese arreglo en medio de unas bancas con unos cactus y vasijas. Muy ornamental. Gracias por las fotos, Sugar...


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Bonito sitio! como para pasar un domingo en familia.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Está mucho mejor que antes, mucho mejor! de chibolito iba a jugar por allá, me acuerdo que casi me caigo al laguito que creo está lleno de truchas.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow que bonito parque


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Mis tíos abuelos vivían en Selva Alegre, en una casa bien grande justo a la vuelta de ese parque. Sin duda es una de las zonas residenciales más exclusivas de Arequipa. El parque es precioso.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que verde ! Que limpio ! Que relajante ! No tenia idea de este parque , muy lindo en verdad .


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bien chevere el parque se ve bien cuidado y me gusto mucho


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

que lindo es muy interesante, no imginé que hubiera un lugar asi en la ciudad sureña... se nota que te encanta tu ciudad y que la amas, saludos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

y eso que es la primera parte de todo el conjunto que es el parque, mañana posteo la otra parte....


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

realmente PRECIOSO!! qué parque para lindo!! gracias por toda la info sugarrw


----------



## IDK'klabe (Sep 13, 2007)

Me parece increible pensar que aún existen parques asi en mi país...ojalá cada vez se construyan mas como este. Baje un par de fotos para ponerlas como wallpaper  !Felicitaciones Arequipa.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Excelentes fotos.El Parque Selva Alegre es un clásico para Arequipa.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Qué lugar tan feliz!


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Bastante agradable...gracias por postearlo sugarrw*


----------



## Laser (Jan 2, 2006)

Muy bonito. Tampoco sabia que existia.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Que belleza sinceramente!!!
Ya me da ganas de mudarme a Arequipa :drool:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Muy lindo parque!


----------



## Oscaredificios (Sep 16, 2007)

*Hermoso nuestro parque*



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Muy lindo parque!



Verdaderamente hermoso nuestro parque, por eso decimos que tenemos:

Costa, sierra y selva, en modo de anectoda, y ¿que es del proyecto que se tenia planeado hacer en CHILINA?

¿Alguien tiene información?

Incluso del puente CHILINA. 

Saluti a tutti.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

CessTenn said:


> Que belleza sinceramente!!!
> Ya me da ganas de mudarme a Arequipa :drool:


Mudate, aun estas a tiempo de comprarte una casita en el Tambo la Cabezona:nuts: :lol: :lol: !!!! y así estaras como en USA por tanto ****** que ira a visitar ese lugar...


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que bueno que haya un area verde grande en el corazón mismo de la ciudad, un buen lugar para descansar...


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Parque Selva Alegre (2 Parque)*

Bueno como les dije antes, el parque Selva Alegre está compuesto por 3 parques, este seria el segundo, a diferencia del otro, este es más contemplativo y pasivo, no hay juegos para niños pero si zonas abiertas para poder jugar o poder descansar. 

Ingresando nos encontramos con una gran pileta, esta solo la prenden mayormente en la noche porque tiene sus juegos de luces, etc, 










































Monumento dedicado a Juan Pablo Vizcardo y Guzman y todas las banderitas peruanas y las más importantes obvio las de Arequipa al medio.


















Algunos caminos que nos llevan a distintos lugares, pequeñas plazoletas, jardines, lugares de descanso, etc..


























































































En ciertas zonas tienen algunos auquénidos que lo hacen ver más bonito al lugar y con más atractivo turístico...


















Un pequeño estanque, hay peces de colores y 2 patos:lol: ... y un árbol que me llamo bastante la atención ....


























Bueno este parque también esta bonito, espero que se conserve así como está, a lo mejor si va ser por lo mismo que hay personal de vigilancia y mantenimiento todo el día. Ya vendre pronto con fotos de la zona residencial de Parque Selva Alegre o mejor dicho la Ciudad Jardín  .


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, que bonito parque. Un gusto ver algo así en Arequipa. Sería bonito que hagan más iguales por otros lados de la ciudad, sobretodo por dodnde se está dando la mayor expansión urbana. A medida que la ciudad se queda sin su campiña que por lo menos no pierdan las áreas verdes que tan vitales son para toda gran ciudad.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Buenas tomas Sugar!! Me vacila harto que hayan tantos árboles, y todo bien cuidado!!! Y que además los dejen crecer naturalmente, no sé porque aquí en algunos distritos les dan una forma tan fea a los arbolitos, cuadrados, círculos, etc.. de lo peor!! los deberían dejar crecer como los del parque arequipeño  Felizmente aquí en el centro el alcalde ha sembrado molles creo, supongo que en 5 años se verán bien!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*¿Algo así???*



kaMetZa said:


> no sé porque aquí en algunos distritos les dan una forma tan fea a los arbolitos, cuadrados, círculos, etc.. de lo peor!!












*Parecen teletubbies en versión arbusto... * :lol: :lol:

* Saludos... *


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Con las disculpas del caso a Sugar por desviar su thread y a hcastgu por tomar prestada su foto jeje  

No me refería a ese tipo Canelita, de hecho ese corte que le han hecho a esos árboles no se ve mal.

Lo que no me gusta es lo que hace mucha gente aquí en Lima con sus árboles y alcaldes también










Por qué no dejar crecer a los árboles tranquilamente?? 

Jee! De cariñositos pasamos a teletubbies xD


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Jajaja, bueno aca en AQP, también pasa eso, pero solamente lo ves en lugares como universidades, colegios o instituciones...

Por lo demás, si se está trabajando en construir más más parques, uno de los nuevos va a ser el Parque Metropolitano del Patio Puno alado de la estación del ferrocarril en AQP, así como tamién el consejo aprobo la ley para expropiar a la gente que vive en la Quinta Salas(alado del río Chili, más especificamente entre el Puente Bolognesi y puente Grau), se construiria ahí otro parque Metropolitano Lineal, lo bueno de AQP, es que en algunas partes de la ciudad quedan grandes islas rurales encerradas por la masa urbana, el plan es convertirlas todas en parques metropolitanos como el gran parque zonal de Bustamante y Ribero que tiene más de 670 000m2 un inmenso parque, que bien por AQP....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> lo bueno de AQP, es que en algunas partes de la ciudad quedan grandes islas rurales encerradas por la masa urbana, *el plan es convertirlas todas en parques metropolitanos* como el gran parque zonal de Bustamante y Ribero que tiene más de 670 000m2 un inmenso parque, que bien por AQP....


Me parece GENIAL.!!!! kay:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Todo se ve stupendo ........... las fotos stan Verdes hasta mas no poder ... la verdad da gusto saber q n Arekipa sus parkes lucen muy bien. Sta fotos stan muy bakanes.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Excelente!!, hace tiempo que no voy a ese parque, recuerdo que a mi gustaba ir a "pescar" con mi primo pero nunca sacamos nada  y subirnos a los botecitos , los operadores turistiscos deberian incluirlo en sus tours por la ciudad ya que esta a u paso del centro.

Esa parte de Selva Alegre tiene un parecido con San Isidro, por las bellas casonas que existen en ambas y ademas nuestro parque seria algo asi como el Olivar arequipeño jeje.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Si, casi buena parte de casonas son de estilo neocolonial, son muy chevre...


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, qué enormidad de parque, con tantos detalles ornamentales aquí y allá, y por supuesto con derroche de verdor. Como me imagino será el 'Central Park' de Nueva York...menos los auquénidos, claro. :lol: :lol:

Lindas las fotos, sugar, gracias por compartirlas...


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Parque Selva Alegre*

De pequeño iba muy seguido a el parque Selva alegre con mi familia los domingos de paseo ... hace muchos años no paso por ahi ... sera motivo para dar una vuelta un fin de semana.

Muy buenas fotos... felicitaciones


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Qué bonitas fotos , no tenía idea de cómo era ese parque. se ve muy bien


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Sugarrw, que belleza de parque, y la zona se ve muy tranquila, lo que mas me agrada de Aqp es su clima, bien de sierra, sol y cielo azul, le dan un bello marco a toda la ciudad. Kametza, ese arbol si no me equivoco es una especie de ficus y crece muy alto sus raizes son muy invasivas llegan a destruir las tuberias de desague, sucedió un caso de esos frente a mi departamento, tubieron que arrancarlo pues las raizes estaban perjudicando a los vecinos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Ya estoy por teminar mis panorámicas....pronto..:lol:


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

bonitas fotos, se nota que es una zona de clase media alta. 
Lo que no me gusto es la forma de como cortan los arboles, he visto que en algunas fotos los cortan toda la parte de arriba, se supone que les den forma pero que no los rapen! es como darle un corte militar a los arboles hno:


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Ojala que pongas bonitas panoramicas sugar


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*Alucinante*

Desconcertado!!!! quede que precioso parque la verdad es que arequipa impresiona!!!


----------



## Arequipeño (May 29, 2007)

Muy bonito esta el Parque ... y un pulmon para la ciudad


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Sugarrw ya ps ponte las panoramicas, desde el parque las vistas son de lo mejor que se puede ver en Arequipa :banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Mañana las pongo en la tarde, dire hoy, por la hora:lol::lol:...es una promesa de incascraper....


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

que chevere las casas!,vivo ahi facil!!


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Realmente bello. Como trujillano y peruano me saco el sombrero por Arequipa, es un parque muy lindo y tiene un gran parecido con el Parque General San Martín en Mendoza que tiene casi 400 hectáreas y alberga una laguna como la de Arequipa, el club regatas, el zoo, un estadio y nose que cosa mas. Para visitarlo bien y todo hay que ir en auto o colectivo porque es grandisimo. Saludoss.









*Parque General San Martín*


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Bueno, un pequeño adelanto de mis panoramicas, trate de que quedaran bien, espero que les guste., esto se puede ver desde todo un malecón que existe en el Parque Selva Alegre... Ya vendre con más...

La zona más pujante de AQP, los ditritos de Yanahuara y Cayma., el distrito de Yanahuara son las primeras edificaciones cerca al río Chili, depués Cayma es donde aparecen los edificos altos en la parte de más atrás....



















Estare viniendo con más sorpresas....


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Se ve chévere.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Yo me construiría mi casa en ese malecón, la vista es insuperable!


----------



## Mig29 Fulcrum (Oct 22, 2007)

*bueno*

Qué espera Arequipa para despegar al futuro. Ciudades como Cochabamba, Santa Cruz le llevan años de ventaja. Por qué no pensar en autopistas, viaductos elevados, transporte masivo, ¿es que hay timidez?


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

medio raro ese comentario de jerry???


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

jerry cano said:


> Qué espera Arequipa para despegar al futuro. Ciudades como Cochabamba, Santa Cruz le llevan años de ventaja. Por qué no pensar en autopistas, viaductos elevados, transporte masivo, ¿es que hay timidez?


Lo que pasa es que en Bolivia no hay, ni ha habido el centralismo que hay en el Perú. Pero ahora con la descentralización las ciudades de provincias están mejorando en infraestructura. No hay timidez, fácil es decirlo, pero hacerlo es complicado y si se esta haciendo poco a poco en Arequipa. Hay proyectos para mejorar el trasporte publico y las vías de la ciudad-se están haciendo...

PD- No creo que Cochabamba y Santa Cruz, le lleven años luz a Arequipa, mira los IDH (Índices de Desarrollo Humano)....


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

jerry cano said:


> Qué espera Arequipa para despegar al futuro. Ciudades como Cochabamba, Santa Cruz le llevan años de ventaja. Por qué no pensar en autopistas, viaductos elevados, transporte masivo, ¿es que hay timidez?


El que tenga algunos edificios más no hacen que Cochabamba o Santa cruz sean mejores que Arequipa,sin embargo no dejas de tener alguna razón.Yo diría que es más por decisión de las autoridades que se la han pasado fomentando huelgas y paros pero proyectos serios de desarrollo no hay ninguno tanto que ahora que tienen más dinero no saben qué hacer pero como nunca es tarde para hacer las cosas se tienen planificados algunos proyectos para el transporte público por ej.que aún parecen muy poco para lo que una ciudad como la nuestra necesita.Arequipa tiene que ser no sólo la ciudad sino la región diferente y a eso hay que apuntar.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

jerry cano said:


> Qué espera Arequipa para despegar al futuro. Ciudades como Cochabamba, Santa Cruz le llevan años de ventaja. Por qué *no pensar en autopistas, viaductos elevados, transporte masivo, ¿es que hay timidez?*


¿Acaso Santa Cruz o Cochabamba poseen eso?, no es timidez es simplemente falta de money $$, pero estoy seguro que dentrode pocos años estaremos hablando de esas obras en AQP


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

Esta foto está excelente.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Gracias, ferkas, aunque me comi un poquito de la foto por el medio:nuts:, ya traigo mejores panoramicas pronto y algunas de noche!!!


----------



## valmonth (Jun 20, 2007)

*sugarrw* Gracias Muy Bonito


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

gracias sugarrw, me hiciste recordar mi niñez en selva alegre..


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

*INICIAN ASFALTADO DE SELVA ALEGRE*

Bueno esta noticia la puse aquí porque va con el thread....

Para los vecinos de la urbanización Selva Alegre, este lunes será, sin lugar a dudas, un día histórico pues se inician las obras de asfaltado y rehabilitación de todas sus calles; la Subgerencia de Obras Públicas, realizó la entrega de terreno a la empresa constructora “Santa María” ganadora de la buena pro, la que se encargará de ejecutar esta obra en un plazo de 75 días para lo cual cuenta con un presupuesto de 639 mil 959 nuevos soles.

El burgomaestre de la ciudad refirió que con esta obra se busca atender de manera prioritaria a la población que habita en el cercado de Arequipa, señaló que en este ámbito hay zonas y sectores largamente postergados y olvidados, afirmó que un caso de estos es Selva Alegre cuya calidad de vida de sus habitantes descendió dramáticamente por el grave deterioro de las vías y áreas verdes; otro caso era la urbanización El Carmen, actualmente en pleno proceso de rehabilitación y anunció que próximamente se atenderá toda la zona de El Vallecito, donde se hará la obra por licitación pública para acelerar los plazos de ejecución.

El inicio de obras en Selva Alegre no traerá ningún problema en cuanto al tránsito pues los trabajos no involucran la vía principal y esta, más bien, sectorizada en la zona residencial donde se procederá a la demolición total de la carpeta asfáltica existente por el alto grado de deterioro que presenta incluyendo la remoción de la base granular y se dará paso a su reemplazo por una carpeta asfáltica en frío de e=2” (5.00 cm.) en un área de 10,452.40 mts2; también se trabajará en el pintado y señalización horizontal-vertical de las vías a intervenir.

Los beneficios que la obra traerá consigo para los vecinos de la urbanización y en general para toda la población son: mejores condiciones de transitabilidad vehicular en la zona debido al mejoramiento de la superficie de rodadura mejorar la calidad de vida de los pobladores de esta urbanización quienes en estos momentos sufren debido al mal estado de las vías,

De no existir inconveniente, los primero días de la próxima semana se daría inicio a las obras de Rehabilitación de las calles de la Urbanización Selva Alegre, trabajos que abarcarán un área de 10,452. 40 metros cuadrados y con un monto de inversión de 639,959.49 nuevos soles.

Las obras que serán realizadas bajo administración directa y con un tiempo ejecución de 105 días calendario, comprenderán la demolición total de la carpeta asfáltica, siendo reemplazadas por una carpeta asfáltica en frío previa remoción de la base granular existente, además, del pintado y señalización horizontal y vertical de las vías a intervenir. 

Fuente: Municipalidad Metropolitana de Arequipa


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Que bien, va a lucir mejor este lugar de lo que está... y luego seguira Vallecito, considerado por algunos también una Ciudad Jardín aparte de Selva Alegre... Espero que concluyan con el último parque de Selva Alegre....:banana::banana:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

edit..


----------



## Anlysixth (Oct 17, 2007)

*Diciembre Arequipeño*

Que tal es el Clima en Arequipa durante diciembre??? hasta antes de Navidad??? me gustaría pasar por allá mis días libres de Diciembre. a ver cuéntenmelo todo y exageren!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Los primeros días de diciembre ya empieza a hacer frío, algunos días nublados y algunos días soleados y cuando el sol sale quema duro.. algunas veces cuando está nubaldo suele caer lluvia, diría más bien que garúa, los meses en los que llueve fuerte son enero y febrero, así que si piensas venir trae ropa ligera por si el día es soleado y no olvides tus chompas, abrigos etc.

Por cierto que buenísima noticia! y luego le toca a Vallecito, tengo mi pata que vive en Vallecito y cada que voy me da un poco de pena pero ahora con la remodelación de sus calles va a quedar mejor, es una zona muy chévere, por cierto la Urb. El Carmen ya debe estar terminada, queda alfrente de la UNSA y la última vez que fui, creo que en la primera semana de octubre ya estaban asfaltando.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Si, ya está siendo acabada esa urb. , ya pondre las demás fotos panoramicas....
p.d: Ya empezaron a reasfaltar Selva Alegre...


----------



## cibert (Apr 12, 2006)

que bacan!:cheers:


----------



## mitalcalx (Oct 14, 2007)

creo que faltan algunas fotos de como va el asfalto


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

seria mejor tomarlas cuando terminen la obra de reasfaltado de todo Selva Alegre, por ahora voy a tratar de tomar fotos de noche!!!

ahh, y bienvenido Mitalcalx, otro characato más en el foro :banana:


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Anlysixth said:


> Que tal es el Clima en Arequipa durante diciembre??? hasta antes de Navidad??? me gustaría pasar por allá mis días libres de Diciembre. a ver cuéntenmelo todo y exageren!!!


Por Ahora hay full Calor y Sol, porsiaca traete una chompa o casaca para la noche y una imperneable porque en diciembre aveces se dan las primeras lluvias de la temporada 

Lo lindo es cuando llueve en la noche de Navidad , ojala pase esto este año


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

Pero lo que no me gusta es que a veces llueve en Carnavales y ya no hay chiste salir a mojar a la gente ps, por que ya se están mojando con la lluvia...:nuts:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

sugarrw ... tus panoramicas prometidas? .... espero las puedas poner


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Hay muchas fotos por hacer de Selva Alegre, es grande este distrito y además muy verde, espero poder traerles yo nuevas fotos


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Amigos, estoy con mi entrga final de taller, me desocupo y traigo las prometidas, en serio.... inclusive si quieren le saco fotos de noche!! :lol:


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

perfecto ... fotos de noche se veran muy bien ...


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

Chocaviento said:


> Hay muchas fotos por hacer de Selva Alegre, es grande este distrito y además muy verde, espero poder traerles yo nuevas fotos


:gossip: Te cuento que la Urbanizacion Selva Alegre y el Parque selva Alegre pertenecen al distrito de Arequipa (mal llamado cercado) ,, A partir del centro musical Arequipa y del Complejo Russbell para arriba pertence recien al distrito de Alto Selva Alegre


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Buena aclaracion yo tambien pensaba igual, pero Selva Alegre no es un distrito muy bonito que digamos.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

rafo18 said:


> Buena aclaracion yo tambien pensaba igual, pero Selva Alegre no es un distrito muy bonito que digamos.


Diras ALTO SELVA ALEGRE, ese distrito tiene una avenida que se parece bastante a una avenida en pendiente por donde sube el metrocable de Medellin..., desde ahi se tiene una vista espectacular de AQP....


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exacto aunque alto selva alegre no sea un distrito muy desarrollado desde alli puedes ver unas panoramicas increibles de arequipa


----------



## xandrox (Jan 11, 2008)

*linda ciudad*

Arequipa es una ciudad muy bonita, no tenía idea de la existencia de ese parque y esa barrio: tendré que conocerlos sí o sí.


----------

